
Like.com team shuts down visual search site Riya - toni
http://digital.venturebeat.com/2009/08/14/likecom-team-shuts-down-visual-search-site-riya/
======
jamie
For those that don't remember, the early days of TechCrunch were all about
"who is getting bought today!" A big part of the "sellout to google" dream
started from TechCrunch making it seem like Google would buy any and every
startup.

Here's what TechCrunch wrote in 2005:

And as an interesting side discussion, Peter Rip, a Riya investor (and a
friend of mine) takes us all down a notch (TechCrunch is specifically
mentioned) saying “Every report was factually incorrect at the time it was
printed. I did not see one accurate characterization of any discussions
Riya.com may or may not have had.”

<http://www.techcrunch.com/2005/12/18/google-passes-on-riya/>

------
zandorg
I remember when Riya was founded. Kudos for reinventing themselves to a huge
new market with Like when Riya (basically) failed.

